
Coinfork – easily access your Bitcoin Cash - jbg_
https://www.coinfork.io/
======
jstanley
This is by Jaspar Bryant-Greene.

I've spoken to him before, he's a decent bloke doing good work.

I can't vouch that he _certainly_ won't steal your money, but if he was
planning to he should have posted it more anonymously than this.

It's still a bad idea to trust a service like this when you could just split
your BCH yourself. But it's probably legitimate.

------
andreicon
this was bound to happen, go ahead, give him all your money

